# Cleaning Pyrex casseroles



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

My clear "glass" pyrex type casserole dishes get cooked on grease. It's kind of brownish colored and wont' come off with dish detergent and one of those green abrasive scrubby pads. I don't want to use anything real abrasive on it.

How can I get that nasty looking stuff off my casserole dishes? Would oven cleaner work, maybe?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Oven cleaner. Or, fill with water, add some baking soda and a little dish soap. Bring to a simmer on your stove eye. Be careful so it doesn't overflow and cause a mess. Much easier to clean afterwards with a scrubbie.

OR, Place in a bag. Cover the bad spots with ammonia soaked paper towel. Close up the bag getting out most of the air. Set outside overnight and scrub the next morning.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks!!

I'll try the oven cleaner or the ammonia. Most of the spots are "splatters" on the flat corner pieces so they wouldn't be touched by filling it with water. Unless I submerse it in something. Hmm.

All good suggestions, thanks again! I hate it when my glass looks nasty and I've just cleaned it.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

I usually rinse the spots and sprinkle them with baking soda or borax. Let that sit about 15 minutes and then use a plastic scrapper to remove the spots.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Klejonma, that's a smart suggestion. Just sprinkle them. 
Thank you!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

baking soda & mr. clean magic eraser


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Oooh, I have a Mr. Clean magic eraser that looked so wonderful I wanted to try it (I rarely do that) and this will be a great "maiden voyage" for it. Thanks, heather!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i wonder how effective lye would be? i know lye is sometimes used in food production plants in CIP (clean in place) systems.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I wanted to comment that the baking soda works like a dream on that nasty baked on oil junk.

It works well on my enamel stove top, too.

You guys are great!!!


----------

